# Red Devil wants a friend!



## Greg (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a Midas Cichild aka Red Devil Cichlid name Redz :fish:. I want to put it into a larger 55 gal tank from a 20 gal. tank. With more room inside the 55 gal., I was thinking about getting it a friend, if not two :console:. Any comments and suggestions on what other species of Cichild or another type of freshwater fish that is fit to go with a Red Devil? Any hints on breeding Red Devils? Because I was also 
thinking about just simply getting another one and end it at that.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

How big are the fish? The only chance for two midas in a 55 is if they are a mated pair. Even then it would be risky. The best way to get a pair is to put several (at least 4-6) in the tank and let them pair up. The smaller the initial size the better.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2007)

ron v said:


> How big are the fish? The only chance for two midas in a 55 is if they are a mated pair. Even then it would be risky. The best way to get a pair is to put several (at least 4-6) in the tank and let them pair up. The smaller the initial size the better.


Then it might be a no go to introduce another Midas then. Mine is far from a small fish but wouldn't hurt to still try and especially use your advice.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well if it is a midas why dont you get the right sized tank for it (100g+) and if it is a midas you cant have tankmates it will kill anything even yyour hand isnt safe.


----------



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

sorry to tell you this but 55gal is the minimum for 1 full grown midas or red devil. also these are actually two different species but are very closely related. i'm gonna guess your ciclhlid is small right now because it fit in a 20 gal. the bigger it gets the more aggressive it will be. and by the way when i say aggressive i mean that it will be a MEAN F'n fish. some times they will bite your hand while your cleaning your tank. this kinda hurts when they gro teeth. The good news is that these fish do not need any tank mates to be happy. also another cool thing is that they're really smart and will learn to recognize you. sometimes you can even teach them tricks. more more thing. when its full grown you will need some heavy duty filtration. 

but i don't mean to make this fish sound bad. its really one of my favorite kinds of fish. if you have any questions feel free to send me a message


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2007)

RLHam3 said:


> sorry to tell you this but 55gal is the minimum for 1 full grown midas or red devil. also these are actually two different species but are very closely related. i'm gonna guess your ciclhlid is small right now because it fit in a 20 gal. the bigger it gets the more aggressive it will be. and by the way when i say aggressive i mean that it will be a MEAN F'n fish. some times they will bite your hand while your cleaning your tank. this kinda hurts when they gro teeth. The good news is that these fish do not need any tank mates to be happy. also another cool thing is that they're really smart and will learn to recognize you. sometimes you can even teach them tricks. more more thing. when its full grown you will need some heavy duty filtration.
> 
> but i don't mean to make this fish sound bad. its really one of my favorite kinds of fish. if you have any questions feel free to send me a message


I've had it for about 3-4 years and till this day.......it hasnt bite, nor snapped at me once lol, I guess its like you typed in about it being able to recognize me. But you are still right though, its just a matter of time untill it wants to bite me as it grows bigger. Your also right about it being a lone fish. There are plenty of videos of Midas or Red Devils on Youtube.com and most of them.....are in a tank by themselves. So Im not gonna get another fish, its happy alone I guess...but at least it has me and its other fishy friends in other tanks in the house. Thanks for your input and will definetly send a message if another question comes to mind.


----------



## carr65 (Nov 21, 2009)

red devils are such a pain to put other fish with even other red devils . i had red devils raised them from babies and as soon as they got to 6 inches they started beating up each other and i had them in a 125 gal tank ,needless to say i got rid of them and put arfican chilids in the tank better fish ,less problems with tank mates .red devils dont sell well in the fish stores here. one fish store i go to has so many big red devils that they feed them to a huge grouper fish every couple of months as a treat .


----------

